# Everyone meet Zeus :D



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Heres Zeus my new 7 week old baby 

Hes a pole cat x silver mitted and he has white toes on his left foot  lol


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey Zeus ya big cutey!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

He's a cutie...lovely pics.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hehe thanks  he is adorable
he was a little nipper when i got him a couple of days ago
Grabbed onto my hand and would let go haha  
But hes okay now, only nips every now and again, but give it a week of two he'll be a nice as pie  lol 

Wooo. I love 'um


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Lovely polecat  hello zeus!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hes georgous


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

He's gorgeous


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Lovely boy, although he maybe happier with a friend lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> Lovely boy, although he maybe happier with a friend lol


im sure that will come in time they are addictive arnt they


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

my oh has 2 ferrets and 7 babies they are gorgeous


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Hes very cute


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Lovely boy, although he maybe happier with a friend lol


Im not planing on getting anymore any time soon  
Hes adorable though, I love him. Really funny as well


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

barneythore said:


> my oh has 2 ferrets and 7 babies they are gorgeous


Ahh do you have any pics? He is alot smaller than i thought he would be, i dunno why i expected baby ferrets to be pretty big, guess its just cause ive never seen any before Zeus.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

He is very sweet!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Kay2008 said:


> He is very sweet! I remember my little boy when he was that small hehe. He's 14 weeks old now and grown alot!


Yeah someone who came into my work say they grow really fast.  lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol, he's getting really feisty now. He's been great with nip training.


----------



## greyhounder (Jul 30, 2009)

awwww..!


----------

